# Banksy at Bristol Museum



## big eejit (Jun 12, 2009)

New exhibition starts tomorrow:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/arts_and_culture/8094839.stm


----------



## sned (Jun 12, 2009)

Aye, saw it on the local news this very morn. Looks good. 3/4 of the exhibits haven't been see before. On for a good 2 and a half months too. Sure i'll check it out at some point. Is it free?


----------



## big eejit (Jun 12, 2009)

IT looks like he's pretty much taken over the museum and the museum is free so it must be. I might go and hang around this afternoon - see if I can get a sneak preview or pap banksy.


----------



## sned (Jun 12, 2009)

Yup, it is free. Banksy himself is funding it all. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/bristol/hi/people_and_places/arts_and_culture/newsid_8096000/8096891.stm


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

oooooooooooooooooooooo! will go to this


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 12, 2009)

sned said:


> Yup, it is free. Banksy himself is funding it all.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/bristol/hi/people_and_places/arts_and_culture/newsid_8096000/8096891.stm



No he's not, the taxpayer is.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 12, 2009)

Might pop down for this.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Might pop down for this.



YEAH!


----------



## big eejit (Jun 12, 2009)

Some pics from the Guardian of it here:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddes...nksy-bristol-art-exhibition?picture=348798024


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 12, 2009)

I really like some of those exhibits. Quite witty and stuff. Innit.


----------



## Geri (Jun 12, 2009)

Banksy is a cock.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know him, but I like some of the stuff in the photos of the exhibition.

I also liked the stuff he did in the tunnel at Waterloo station.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 12, 2009)

I know where the post preview part is being held......massive attack guesting muzak by all accounts


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 12, 2009)

They just reported from the museum on points west and Ian Brown walked past in the background scratching his armpits.


----------



## Geri (Jun 12, 2009)

not-bono-ever said:


> I know where the post preview part is being held......massive attack guesting muzak by all accounts



Oh god. All the most pretentious twats in Bristol will be there, no doubt.


----------



## sned (Jun 12, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> No he's not, the taxpayer is.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/bristol/hi/people_and_places/arts_and_culture/newsid_8096000/8096891.stm

if you look at the last pic (the exit through the gift shop piece) if says in the caption "None of the works is for sale and the show has been entirely funded by Banksy himself"

guess it could not be true...


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 12, 2009)

Fist link on this thread says



> The reason the museum was closed was kept secret from top council officials.
> 
> Banksy said: "This is the first show I've ever done where taxpayers' money is being used to hang my pictures up rather than scrape them off."



Who knows though?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 12, 2009)

Oooh might be worth a trip to Bristol.


----------



## sned (Jun 12, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Fist link on this thread says
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows though?



Very strange. Weird. Hmmm. Either way, as a taxpayer i wouldn't mind paying for this.


----------



## user47632 (Jun 12, 2009)

Definitely worth a butchers.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 12, 2009)

sned said:


> Very strange. Weird. Hmmm. Either way, as a taxpayer i wouldn't mind paying for this.



Museum director just said Banksy's paying for it on BBC NEws at 10. Doesn't really matter to me as it looks like it will attract lots of extra visitors to Bristol.


----------



## Corax (Jun 12, 2009)

How is this a 'new' exhibition when it's already been on show and covered in detail in NY?


----------



## big eejit (Jun 12, 2009)

Corax said:


> How is this a 'new' exhibition when it's already been on show and covered in detail in NY?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> No he's not, the taxpayer is.



I'd rather my taxes be used to show his stuff than someone like Damian Hirst...


----------



## Thora (Jun 12, 2009)

Damn, I take the kids I look after to the museum all the time.  I hope the cafe and children's area aren't closed :x


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 13, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> No he's not, the taxpayer is.



Not if hes hired out the museum and as something on the beeb suggests, paying the staff who were hired via the local jobcentre to man the exhibition....


----------



## Riklet (Jun 13, 2009)

Might go check this out seeing as i'm pretty near now... And it's free.

If it's lame I might have to get a crew of 1337 artfanarchists together and spray red paint everywhere or something... 

...or just go to the pub.


----------



## Geri (Jun 13, 2009)

Thora said:


> Damn, I take the kids I look after to the museum all the time.  I hope the cafe and children's area aren't closed :x



And what about Alfred, the gorilla?


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 13, 2009)

Geri said:


> Oh god. All the most pretentious twats in Bristol will be there, no doubt.



What!!! In Clifton!!! No Way!!!


----------



## Corax (Jun 13, 2009)

big eejit said:


>



Care to expand on that rather concise comment?

I'm not referring to your OP btw - it was the BBC page you linked to (the content of which has changed?) that was presenting it as brand-new never-before-seen.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 13, 2009)

Think this'll be my first port of call when I move down there.


----------



## sned (Jun 13, 2009)

You've got until 31st August!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 14, 2009)

sned said:


> You've got until 31st August!



Is that how long it is on till is it?


----------



## sned (Jun 14, 2009)

Yup well thats what the bbc say. The Sun say its only on for 3 weeks but then i cant recall the last time i believed something i read in the sun...

Just checked the Bristol Council website - confirms its on til 31st August. 10am - 5pm


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh cool! God I just checked the website and they have a section entitled 'queuing information' 

Glad I didn't go yesterday, would've been a carnage of organic icecream and frappucinos I reckon.

Will try and go on a weekday lunch break I reckon.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 14, 2009)

No one will give a shit next month anyway.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 14, 2009)

That's true, I'll go then.


----------



## strung out (Jun 14, 2009)

banksy is a fucking tosser too btw


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah wanksy, total sell out innit lol.

I can't be bothered to hate him, I like his stuff, I'd like to see the exhibition.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 14, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah wanksy, total sell out innit lol.



A biting rebuttal lol.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 14, 2009)

What sort of prat says lol at your age for fuck sake?


----------



## strung out (Jun 14, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah wanksy, total sell out innit lol.



i just think he's a tosser because of something he said in an interview in the times this week...

Q "Do you support Rovers or City then?
A "I want the whole of Bristol to visit the show, so I’m not going to alienate anybody by saying what a pathetic footballing side Bristol Rovers are."

fucking prick


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 14, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> A biting rebuttal lol.



Erm I was taking the piss out of what everyone churns out about him being a sellout you fucking div. I already said I liked him so why would I say 'wanksy sell-out lol'?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 14, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i just think he's a tosser because of something he said in an interview in the times this week...
> 
> Q "Do you support Rovers or City then?
> A "I want the whole of Bristol to visit the show, so I’m not going to alienate anybody by saying what a pathetic footballing side Bristol Rovers are."
> ...


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 14, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i just think he's a tosser because of something he said in an interview in the times this week...
> 
> Q "Do you support Rovers or City then?
> A "I want the whole of Bristol to visit the show, so I’m not going to alienate anybody by saying what a pathetic footballing side Bristol Rovers are."
> ...



As if he knows the first fucking thing abourt football in his levellers shirt. What colour is snyed parK? It ain't fucking city.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 14, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Erm I was taking the piss out of what everyone churns out about him being a sellout you fucking div. I already said I liked him so why would I say 'wanksy sell-out lol'?



That was the content of your rebutall. The degeneration of your mind into some div and lol machine, whilst not unexpected, is boring.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 14, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> That was the content of your rebutall. The degeneration of your mind into some div and lol machine, whilst not unexpected, is boring.



That was the content of my rebuttal? I wasn't making a rebuttal? Except mildy taking the mickey out of Strungout.

You're such a dick butcher's.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 14, 2009)

lol, you div!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 14, 2009)

Good one LMAO!


----------



## Yetman (Jun 15, 2009)

Went up to it Saturday afternoon and it was packed, so blanked it and went to St Werburghs instead 

Will hopefully go some time in the week.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 2, 2009)

Anybody know if the queues have calmed down at all for this? I'm thinking of crossing the bridge with the family to see this on Saturday, but don't fancy spending hours queuing in the sun...

Ta.


----------



## sned (Jul 2, 2009)

I went on Tuesday at about midday and there was a queue but it went down pretty quick. Was probably queuing half an hour max. Worth it though.

Loads of stuff to see.. Even the non-banksy stuff is pretty interesting!

I imagine it would be a fair bit busier on a saturday though.


----------



## sned (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice mix of people there too - from the very old to the very young.. plus a couple of school trips! Busy, but not too busy... well maybe a bit too busy! 




			
				Thora said:
			
		

> Damn, I take the kids I look after to the museum all the time. I hope the cafe and children's area aren't closed :x



I'm pretty certain the cafe and shop were open. not sure about the kids area.


----------



## Thora (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, we went the other day - cafe is open but not the children's bit.


----------



## pigtails (Jul 2, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


> Anybody know if the queues have calmed down at all for this? I'm thinking of crossing the bridge with the family to see this on Saturday, but don't fancy spending hours queuing in the sun...
> 
> Ta.



oooh me too!


----------



## big eejit (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm going along tomorrow. I hear queues aren't too bad now on weekdays.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 2, 2009)

Fuck it, I'll wait till Thursday next week, should be quieter then. Don't fancy sweltering in the sun...


----------



## pigtails (Jul 2, 2009)

It's cos i'm going innit?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 3, 2009)

It was starting to look like a Welsh urban meet, and I didn't want to scare the child


----------



## sned (Jul 3, 2009)

big eejit said:


> I'm going along tomorrow. I hear queues aren't too bad now on weekdays.



Yeah they may look big but they move pretty quick


----------



## big eejit (Jul 4, 2009)

Went along yesterday. We had to queue for about 25 mins, but I haven't had a good queue for ages. There was lots of space once inside, very well handled by the staff there. And a very amusing exhibition.


----------



## pigtails (Jul 5, 2009)

We went yesterday, queued for about an hour but wasn't too bad as you're moving quite steadily.

I really enjoyed it, would defo recommend going.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 5, 2009)

is it free?


----------



## Geri (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes. But it is in Bristol, so I doubt you would like it.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 8, 2009)

that's true. ghastly place, full of whiny lean chavs and their obese partners whom they have fattened with greasy maccyD's, Greggs, and children, all speaking in that nasal twang 'ere our declan where's me daps'. all trying to look cool hanging around in the graveyard of culture that exists like a scab in broadmead; cabot circus. meanwhile the rest of broadmead is dying on its arse haunted by the keening wails of over exuberant and annoying chuggers and christian zealots. you never know what is enougn, until you know what is more than enough. expect poison from the standing water.

castle park is nice though (in the daytime).


----------



## strung out (Jul 8, 2009)

lol

fuck off


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah lol.

FUCK OFF.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 8, 2009)

My colleague keeps calling Banksy 'BANSKI', like, I dunno, a swedish word for bank or something. I need to get der monies from der Banski!!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah lol.
> 
> FUCK OFF.


no you are.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> My colleague keeps calling Banksy 'BANSKI', like, I dunno, a swedish word for bank or something. I need to get der monies from der Banski!!



The Swedish word for bank is bank. I think you're thinking of the dodgy Icelanders!


----------



## panpete (Jul 13, 2009)

I got a sense that the presenter on that video had some resentment towards banksy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2009)

The queues were huge when I cycled past at around 2.45 sunday afternoon.

Clearly the defacing of his outdoor works haven't dented people's enthusiasm.


----------



## oryx (Jul 13, 2009)

Should be going to see this next week when I plan to be in Bristol.

Can't say I'm a rabid fan of Banksy but my god-daughter wants to go. I hope there aren't queues.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 14, 2009)

There WILL be queues.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 14, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> There WILL be queues.



STILL? 

Hang on......6.11? What kind of silly hour is that to be up at? Let alone posting on here LET ALONE caring about banski queues?!


----------



## big eejit (Aug 2, 2009)

Today's queue:


----------



## Geri (Aug 2, 2009)

Muppets.


----------



## oryx (Aug 2, 2009)

The queue wasn't that bad when I went, but it was just before the school holidays.

I liked it more than I thought I would - I queued for half an hour & such were the crowds, I was prepared to wander off and look at the rest of the exhibition.

The little drawing of a woman hanging out a zebra's stripes to dry, and the model of a fur coat up a tree with its belt moving like a tail were my favourites.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 2, 2009)

That was actually the queue to join the proper queue. I spose if people have travelled some way to see it they'll put up with queuing to get in.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 2, 2009)

Went this afternoon. Joined queue at 11.20, got in about 2 hrs later. During which time some bloke in a BMW pulled up and yelled "Get a life" at the queue (was it Geri?!)

Frankly I don't think it was worth it. Pushing a small child around in a pram made it quite tiresome trawling through the galleries to try to work out which bits had been "subverted". I particularly didn't get the Countryside Alliance placard in the middle of the stuffed animals display - what did that say? Make a link between dead animals, and, errr, people who like killing animals? Wildly clever! I'm not very interested in the "Banksy/Wanksy" debate that some people seem to have become very excercised about. I've liked his grafitti stuff in the past, but the exhibition didn't do it for us. Some clever stuff, but you'll have seen it all on the telly in the reports on the exhibition.

This was my favourite bit:


----------



## Geri (Aug 3, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


> Frankly I don't think it was worth it.



See, I could have told you that - but would you have listened, eh?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 3, 2009)

Aye, but then I wouldn't have been able to judge for myself - or experience the joys of Bristol community spirit standing two hours in a queue!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 3, 2009)

We _looked_ at the queue, yesterday...

Then decided it was far too long, and went for a wander round the Harbourside Festival - which was also very busy, and not particularly exciting.


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 3, 2009)

Hoping to get to this next week or the week after...

What are the queues like during the week at the mo? Not as bad as the weekends hopefully...

I guess the end of August will be really busy as it ends then...


----------



## Geri (Aug 3, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


> Aye, but then I wouldn't have been able to judge for myself - or experience the joys of Bristol community spirit standing two hours in a queue!



Did you get free coffee?


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 3, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Today's queue:



Could someone set up a queue webcam please so I can monitor it in real time?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 3, 2009)

Geri said:


> Did you get free coffee?



No, but I did get a free copy of the Observer sport supplement... after I fished it out of one of the bins. Apparently Michael Owen has moved to Manchester United - hoodathunkit?

If you're going (Paul), bring something to read in the queue!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2009)

They're _STILL_ queing? Christ


----------



## DeadManWalking (Aug 3, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> What are the queues like during the week at the mo? Not as bad as the weekends hopefully...



My Mum went there today, she texted me at 11.30 to say she'd been there 1 1/2 hours and had another hour to wait


----------



## strung out (Aug 3, 2009)

i'm probably going tomorrow, setting my alarm for 7am so i can get queuing early


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 3, 2009)

Wetherspoons over road opens at 9, get two of you to do shfts.


----------



## strung out (Aug 3, 2009)

thats a fucking good idea actually


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 3, 2009)

DeadManWalking said:


> My Mum went there today, she texted me at 11.30 to say she'd been there 1 1/2 hours and had another hour to wait



Blimey -- I didn't realise it would be that bad during the week. Think I'll give it a miss. Ta for the info though.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 3, 2009)

I think it's open late on wednesday evenings now.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 4, 2009)

Everytime i've been in the area the q has been massive. Too much for me. Q's make me dizzy and up there is so busy anyway I can't handle it. No populist art for me.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 10, 2009)

went at the weekend- queue was massive - twice as big as one in photo - exhibition alright...


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 11, 2009)

Come to think of it, I must just go to see the queue and skip the exhibition.


----------



## LM17 (Aug 18, 2009)

I've heard the Banksy exhibition will be staying open throughout September but it's not mentioned on the Bristol Museum website - anyone know if this is correct?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 18, 2009)

LM17 said:


> I've heard the Banksy exhibition will be staying open throughout September but it's not mentioned on the Bristol Museum website - anyone know if this is correct?



I think this is bullshit.  I emailed the museum to ask this question as i'm moving down in September and wanted to see it.  They told me that it's unlikely as Banksy's not interested in keeping it open that long and they have another exhibition scheduled for the end of September.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm meant to be going Friday! How long we queue is dependent on the weather I think.


----------



## Geri (Aug 18, 2009)

LM17 said:


> I've heard the Banksy exhibition will be staying open throughout September but it's not mentioned on the Bristol Museum website - anyone know if this is correct?



Well, some people have been whingeing in the paper about it closing at the end of August, so I guess we will have to wait and see if it's extended.

Personally I can't wait for it to finish, there are actually people in Bristol who have no interest in the exhibition and quite like just being able to go to the museum and wander in and out on a whim.


----------



## belboid (Aug 19, 2009)

bloody hell, are queues still getting longer?  I'm meant to be taking mrs b on monday - birthday treat thing.  wonder if playing the cripple card will help at all?


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 19, 2009)

belboid said:


> bloody hell, are queues still getting longer?  I'm meant to be taking mrs b on monday - birthday treat thing.  wonder if playing the cripple card will help at all?



I attempted to go yesterday but the queues were crazy. I went to cafe instead and the staff there reckoned it was best to get there for 8am in order to ensure getting in. It seems as though the average queueing time is about 2 hours.

I'm hoping it gets extended so that I can go when all the kids have gone back to school.


----------



## 3_D (Aug 19, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i just think he's a tosser because of something he said in an interview in the times this week...
> 
> Q "Do you support Rovers or City then?
> A "I want the whole of Bristol to visit the show, so I’m not going to alienate anybody by saying what a pathetic footballing side Bristol Rovers are."
> ...


----------



## belboid (Aug 25, 2009)

kalidarkone said:


> I attempted to go yesterday but the queues were crazy. I went to cafe instead and the staff there reckoned it was best to get there for 8am in order to ensure getting in. It seems as though the average queueing time is about 2 hours.
> 
> I'm hoping it gets extended so that I can go when all the kids have gone back to school.



we got there at 8.50 yesterday morning.  Got in about half twelve.  Were it not a birthday treat thing, I'd have gone 'sod that' pretty much as soon as we arrived.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 25, 2009)

belboid said:


> we got there at 8.50 yesterday morning.  Got in about half twelve.  Were it not a birthday treat thing, I'd have gone 'sod that' pretty much as soon as we arrived.



Yeah I attempted to go for my birthday also but did think 'sod that' but then again I live in Brizzle so I can kinda go anytime.


----------



## yardbird (Sep 2, 2009)

The Banksy exhibition at Bristol Museum has provided a £10 million boost for the city's economy, increasing hotel B&B bookings and more than doubled the turnover of local businesses.
The free show of street art has also raised more than £45,000 in donations to the museum - nearly four times the annual amount.

Difficult to criticise him given this.
The guy is doing a massive amount for his home town.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 2, 2009)

Where is my cut then? God save the queen.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 2, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Where is my cut then? God save the queen.


Did you sell anything to the tourists?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 2, 2009)

Ah, the _other_ economy, that's the one that's been 'boosted'.


----------



## strung out (Sep 2, 2009)

i'm glad i didnt go to this now


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 2, 2009)

Have the que tickets been up on e-bay yet?


----------

